# Appeler un Javascript via Applescript?



## studio5150 (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous

je cherche un moyen de faire appel à une page dans Safari qui se trouve sur mon réseau local et simuler l'action d'un click dans la page qui lancerai un javascript...

Pour le moment j'en suis là 


```
property URL_recherche : "http://localhost:8888"
tell application "Safari" to open location URL_recherche
```

Merci d'avance

S.


----------

